
What Linux Journal's Resurrection Taught Me about the FOSS Community - RossBencina
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/what-linux-journals-resurrection-taught-me-about-foss-community
======
isostatic
My desktop looks very similar to that screenshot

Two screens, not 1 -- right hand screen has two rxvts (green on black), with
vim on the left and a shell on the right Left screen has fullscreen firefox. I
dropped out of slashdot around the time of beta, I believe it's got better
since, but the ratio of good:bad commenters is still low.

I never got into transparent terminals, but I did have some silly effects when
I dabbled with E17 for a few weeks. That didn't last, and I went back to my WM
around that era was blackbox (and fluxbox later), and indeed I only change to
xfce around 5 years ago -- very similar screen estate.

Just as I had 20 years ago, I have focus on mouseover, raise on click. I no
longer monitor cpu/memory usage using the program that's on the right side of
the screen (I used to use it, but I can't for the life of me remember it's
name). I'm using mplayer to listen to an internet radio station rather than
x11amp to listen to local mp3s, if anything I think the main change in the
last 20 years for me is less window dressing (which was already pretty
minimal)

------
dman
Getting a sustainable OSS based third option for mobile devices where we can
run OSS code without restrictions is the pressing problem of the day. I
applaud Purism for taking this on, hope it catches on enough that it manages
to become a self sustaining project.

------
IceWreck
Is it too much to hope that someone else reaches out this time and saves them
again?

------
velcrovan
I'm so confused.

~~~
wyxuan
Linux journal died, they found some more operating funds, and then died again.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
I'll miss Linux Journal's resurrection.

